

Microsoft releases RC1 of IE 8 for XP and 32-bit and 64-bit Vista (but not Windows 7) - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/01/26/microsoft-nudges-internet-explorer-8-closer-to-release-with-rc1/

======
andr
FYI IE 8 is already in Windows 7.

~~~
bep
But not the RC1, is an earlier build

